# Laurel Haven and Hollow Bead



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about these two farms? I was a good friend of Tina at LH and an aquaintance of Brandi at HB. The last I heard from either was a year ago. I know Tina was going through some rough times, particularly healthwise and Brandi just seemed to have disappeared from the goat world.
Just wondering if anyone on this forum can offer insight.
Thanks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't heard anything from either in quite awhile


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard LH had cancer and Brandi sold out. Not sure besides that how they are doing.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^That's what I heard...Have never seen or heard anything in over a year. Hope all is well with both of 'em


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LH has completely dispersed approximately October of 2011 - as that is when I got a doe from her daughter for the money owed to me. Daughter was trying to make right with Tina's owings and selling off the rest of the herd.

I have no idea on HB - have not talked to her in probably 2 years or so.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Aside from Brandi I was probably closest to Tina. It is both disturbing and mystifying that I have heard nothing from Tina since spring of '11. I tried contacting her daughter and both emailed and mailed cards and letters to Tina with no reply. All those signs do not point to anything optomistic and it is very sad and frustrating.


----------

